

The Infinite Sum of the Natural Numbers is -1/12 - JackFr
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/the-sum-of-1-2-3-4-5-until-infinity-is-so-1503066071?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
mooism2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7073976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7073976)
and in particular
[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/1usu93/1_2_3_4_5_112_n...](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/1usu93/1_2_3_4_5_112_numberphile/)

